# RMAS Confiance



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a photo of RMAS Confiance? My dad used to serve on her, and would like a photo for his collection. Thank you in advance!! Andy (Thumb)


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

hi there 
i was a bosun on the tug cairn in the early seventies when we were the p.a.s. i have a web album on picasaweb.google.co.uk type in port auxiliary tugs there is a picture that might be confiance alex


----------



## briseyw (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Strawberry

I have some photos of CONFIANCE, if you email me via the link at www.sd-dev.demon.co.uk I will email thm back to you.

Brian Westmore


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you brian, I'll pass that on to my dad if you don't mind. He is Ex RMAS in Portland. Andy


----------

